# Proust lu



## Philip (Mar 22, 2011)

Lately i've been listening to some audio books, interviews, documentaries, anything spoken, really; instead of background music. Very soothing.

PROUST - LA PRISONNIERE - ETRES DE FUITE - Lu par André Dussollier


----------



## Philip (Mar 22, 2011)

Cosmos: A Personal Voyage - Episode 4 (Carl Sagan)


----------



## Philip (Mar 22, 2011)

Michel Foucault - French Documentary - arte-france (1/7)


----------

